# Other > Off Topic >  Bihar Board Result 2020

## johnk21

Hello students,Bihar board 12th Result 2020 is going to be released in march 2020. All the students who have appeared for the 12th class exam this class from bihar board can check their result on the official website given on sarkariresultexams.Also, The department Bihar School Examination board, Patna will release the bseb intermediate result 2020 in the online mode.Thanks.

----------


## johnh980

well that's great.

----------


## bhavnasharma15

The Bihar Board School Examination Board (BSEB) will release the Bihar Board 12th Result as per their academic calendar. Students can expect the Bihar Board Class 12 result 2020 by the last week of March 2020. The students must keep in mind that this is merely a tentative date and that the final Bihar Board 12th Result 2020 declaration date will be announced soon by the BSEB.

----------


## ryanhill8

thanks for sharing.

----------


## bhavnasharma15

The AP Intermediate Result will be released on or after 12th April 2020 on the official website. To download *AP Board 12th Result* 2020 for Ist (11th) & IInd (12th) Year, login with your Roll Number or Name in the dialogue box. The Board of Intermediate Education Andhra Pradesh has already done with written test between 04.03.2020 to 21.02.2020 for 1st Year and 05.03.2020 to 23.03.2020 for IInd Year students.

----------


## quickbookssupport14

The students must keep in mind that this is merely a tentative date and that the final Bihar Board 12th Result 2020 declaration date will be released after coronavirus lockdown ends.Intuit QuickBooks Support

----------


## svathi098

I just want you to know that I’m deeply grateful for your amazing post! Thanks for the kindness in sharing your expertise to us.Scarlett Johansson Net Worth

----------


## Xandep

Thanks for the info!

----------


## arabianpetals

Halco USA, supplier of Hook and Loop Fastening Tapes & Straps for Industrial, military, aerospace & medical applications all over North America.

----------


## arabianpetals

Tungsten alloy manufacturers use techniques to make it easy for consumers to benefit from it. The durable nature of Tungsten ensures the longevity of the products it is used in and therefore has a popular as well as positive market response.

----------


## arabianpetals

Fish dry foods are available in the market, which is rich in protein and helps the fish grow more energetic and healthier.

----------


## arabianpetals

Since an aircraft flies thousands of feet above the ground, there is a lot of air pressure and only good quality aircraft parts are engineered in the wings to ensure a smooth and flawless flight operation.

----------


## arabianpetals

Whether it’s engineering assistance, troubleshooting, custom parts, inventory management, installation or in-plant services, Southwest Seal and Supply is the place for all of your Industrial Hose, Coupling and Fittings needs.

----------


## Kanikakapoor123

Recently, Indian Railways has uploaded an official notification regarding the hiring of Exam Conducting Agency (ECA) for the RRB NTPC Exam (Non-Technical Popular Category Exam). Candidates who applied for the RRB NTPC Vacancy 2020 also check RRB NTPC Exam News 2020 Agency Name, Tentative CBT 1st Stage Exam Date related information

----------


## arabianpetals

Arabian Petal is an online flower delivery shop committed to creating beautiful flower arrangements and floral gifts for any occasion. From Anniversary and Birthday Flowers, to Valentine’s Day Flowers and Mother’s Day flowers, Arabian Petals has the best selection of floral designs for every unique occasion.

----------


## harryjohn21

The result was recently released and not in the month of march due to coronavirus. Please don't misguide peoples. By the way if anyone interesting in reading then have a look at most popular websites

----------


## harryjohn21

Auroravista.tech is best digital marketing company in Delhi NCR. we are giving our services like a digital marketing agency, SEO company and Best graphic designing services in Delhi NCR, a social media agency in all over Delhi, SEO services in Delhi Faridabad Noida and Gurgaon.

----------


## lucas_martin5

we offered many packaged deals. You can buy multiple treatments for a reduced rate. Our services acupuncture san antonio, Chinese herbs, Facial rejuvenation, lymphatic drainage therapy, craniosacral therapy, cupping, etc. we also offer discounted rates for pre-paid packages.

----------


## harryjohn21

I’m happy I located this blog! Your first-class knowledge about this good post can become a proper basis.  most popular websites

----------

